# S-Works SL3 to C59 (Bike Fit)



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

Halo guys,
I'm riding S-works SL3 54cm with 

1) 743m BB to Saddle
2) 110mm stem
3) Spacer tower 20mm

Can i fit a traditional 53cm C59? if yes, what do i need to do? thanks


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the effective top tube length and head tube lenght of your 54cm Specialized?

The top tube of a 53 cm trad C59 is 53.5 CM and the head tube lenght is 13.3 CM.

Best guess with the limited info is that you could force fitting yourself on a 53 trad with a much longer stem and a lot more spacers than your current set up


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Enrico is likely correct. I would add that Colnago specs a max stack height of 20mm, so if you end up needing a greater bar rise you will be limited to changing stem angle.

The standard/normal logic for sizing traditional Colnago frames is to use the same size, which ends up being ~ 1.5cm smaller than other frames since Colnago's are measured C-to-T. I don't know how that would relate to your S-Works, but proceed with caution.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

remember too - colnago is building you a bile that is gonna fit the same, but have a little less than 1cm top tube length - don't just assume to buy the same size top tube - also a 130cm stem on a colnago is perfectly normal whereas 120cm on other frames is normal. He also builds his bikes with true race headtubes - none of this higher up stuff like Cervelo.


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks guys,
S-works ETT= 548mm and HT=145mm

After measuring the C59 full bike (setup with 120mm stem), apparently the previous owner having almost the same
Saddle to BB=740mm (my s-works is 743mm)
Floor to head of the stem=910mm (same as my s-works)

what i need now is to change the stem to 130mm...so a go or no go??? awkward with 130mm stem?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's a trad 53cm C50 with 725mm centre bb to seat top and 100mm stem stack is 10mm FYI


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have the bike in hand? (was assuming you were buying sight unseen)
Have you been able to take it for a ride of some length? 

If its set up similar in dimesions as to your Specialized to being rideable, i.e saddle height and foward/ back position is not comprimising pedal stroke efficiency and knee health, its basically your call if you like the feel of the bike when riding with either a 120 or 130 stem, flat or angled. 

There can be many general "opinions" on appropriate fit, stem lenght, look and feel, overall ride performance and thats what they are. Yours is the only one that counts as you're the one riding it and detemining what feels comfortable and right.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

On a colnago a 130mm stem rides fine. It did on mine, that's for certain.

Read this article - doesn't matter that it was ten years ago, it's how ernesto builds bikes and why they ride/handle better than most

Bikesport Michigan Online - Reviews - Colnago Dream.


----------

